# 2006 Outback 26Rs Roof



## toronto_outback26RS (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello everyone, I just purchased a 2006 Keystone Outback 26 RS. I am planning on cleaning the rubber roof this spring and was just wondering If I can walk on the roof?????

Thanks


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a 2005 and I would say yes but be very careful. Ours is not considered a "walk-on" roof but if you move around carefully making sure to stay on the joists as much as possible you should be okay. I go up on ours a couple of times a year for cleaning and maintenance and being careful where I'm at I've had not trouble. If you put your weight on the roof in between the joists if feels weak. You can also use something like a piece of wood to distribute the weight but be careful that is doesn't have any sharp edges that could tear the roof if it moves. I just move around carefully on my hands and knees and it's been fine. Be careful around the various plastic parts on the roof as they are probably brittle by now and it's easy to hit and crack or break them. My last time on the roof I made extra work for myself by breaking the vent caps for the black and gray tanks.


----------



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,

We were up on our roof this afternoon, checking it out for the "season". We discovered that the stink vent cover is missing. There is a black pipe, 2 inches in diameter (or so), sticking straight up through the roof. It is surrounded by what appears to be a 5 inch (or so) diameter white pipe--but which is actually the broken cover. The cap is missing and the "pipe" looking white part has jagged edges like it's broken.

So, I'd about rather be boiled in oil than peel off the gobs of dicor and actually replace the whole thing. Can I replace just the cap? Ideas about with what?

Other suggestions? I don't even know what the thing looked like before it was missing. We only bought the camper (06 26RS last year).

Thanks,
Biz


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

bizpm said:


> Hi,
> 
> We were up on our roof this afternoon, checking it out for the "season". We discovered that the stink vent cover is missing. There is a black pipe, 2 inches in diameter (or so), sticking straight up through the roof. It is surrounded by what appears to be a 5 inch (or so) diameter white pipe--but which is actually the broken cover. The cap is missing and the "pipe" looking white part has jagged edges like it's broken.
> 
> ...


This question was in its own Thread, See the following link. Sink Vent


----------

